
Apple, Google and the map wars - raganwald
http://counternotions.com/2010/05/25/mapwars/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+counternotions+%28counternotions%29&utm_content=Bloglines
======
sephlietz
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1377333>

